
Move Over, Bitcoin. Ether Is the Digital Currency of the Moment - natejackdev
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/business/dealbook/ethereum-bitcoin-digital-currency.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
remotebug
*the digital currency for speculation.

It seems just as unsuitable for every day use like Bitcoin or tulips.

